# RCFM 2010



## Lobo Roo (Apr 23, 2010)

Who's going? Holla! We've got our room booked and everything, as of today. Now, let it be May. NOW.


----------



## Istanbul (Apr 24, 2010)

I really want to; I even have my registration comped for volunteering last year. Unfortunately, at this point, it'd take a miracle.


----------



## Lyrihl (May 3, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## Tao (May 22, 2010)

Is it too late to register? I might do it, since I can easily drive there everyday and don't need a hotel room.


----------

